# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هم يؤرقني// جليسات صالحات خير من الوحدة!

## أمة الحليم

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعد الله أوقاتكن بكل خير أخواتي الغاليات


أرجو من الله أن يثبتني، وهذه هي الغاية من كتابة هذا الموضوع 

الحمد لله على كل حال 
الحمد لله حمدا يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه 
أرجو أن لا أثقل عليكن ...
الحمد لله الذي أحاطني بالنعم ومن هذه النعم أن دلني على هذه الاستراحة والواحة الطيبة 
لأستريح بها من سفر الحياة، ثم أنهض لأكمل الطريق بإذن الله ...

موضوعي هو مشكلة لم أستطع معرفة حقيقتها ...
تراودني شكوك، وكلما ظننت أني وصلت لحل زادت حيرتي 
لا أدري هل أنا متعلقة بمعلمتي، أم أنه حب في الله أثّر علي فيه السحر؟!

لا أدري من أين أبدأ 
سأتكلم عن حياتي بنبذة مختصرة
حتى يتضح وقت المشكلة وظروفها

بدأت حفظ القرآن قبل خمس سنوات 
أول سنتين حفظت فيها البقرة وآل عمران مع معلمة خاتمة للقرآن،
كنت أحفظ وأسمع لها في المدرسة.
بعد التخرج من الثانوي أكملت الحفظ معها عن طريق السكايب، وكانت تراجع حفظها معي، حتى الجزء التاسع.
ثم انقطع التواصل من جهتي غيرت أرقامي وأوقفت التواصل.
والسبب هو أني كنت أحس بضغط وضيقة ولا أعرف السبب!

بعد سنة أعدت التواصل واعتذرت وقلت لها بصرني الله بأني مسحورة وهذا سبب توقفي عن التواصل معك والابتعاد نوعا ما عن الحلقات. 
صحيح أن حفظي قل، لكنه لم يتوقف استمريت من بعد المعلمة حتى الجزء السادس عشر، كنت أحفظ مع مجموعة أو معلمة أو منتدى أو صاحبة قرآنية، ثم أتعب وأتوقف، ثم أعود وأكمل وهكذا...

المشكلة هي أني في خلال فترة الرقية توقفت عدة أمور في حياتي ويصعب علي فعلها، أنا راضية بقضاء الله وقدره، لكن حقا ما يحزنني هو عدم تمكني من الاستمرار في الحفظ والمراجعة، أرجو أن لا تلقوا علي اللوم فلا يعرف مقدار الشيء إلا من جربه، الحمد لله أن السحر لم يؤثر علي بمشاكل كبيرة في الحياة أو أمراض، ولكن الشياطين تؤذيني في عبادتي، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، هذا مجرد شرح للوضع، والشكوى لله وحده.

الأذى في العبادة هو أصعب أنواع الأذى، استشعروا لذة القرآن أيتها القاراءات، تلذذوا بطول التلاوة والقيام، ادعوا الله بتضرع وخشوع، احمدوا الله على مراجعتكم للقرآن ومعاهدتكم، اسعدوا بنشر العلم وببر والديكم وصلة أقاربكم، فو الله لا يوجد أشقى ممن حُرم من الطاعة!

الحمد لله لم يحرمني الله من الطاعة فلا زلت أتعبد الله وأجاهد بما أستطيع، ولكن فقط لتأخذوا صورة عن الحال:
الشياطين تتحرك في جسمي في كل مكان، صراخ في الصلاة، وعند التلاوة، وكان في الحلقات، حتى توقفت عنها، وكأني أعيش على هذه الأرض و وحوش تعيش داخل جسمي، تصرخ من الطاعة بجميع أنواعها، وتتخبطني الشياطين من المس.

هذا الوضع غير مستمر ٢٤ ساعة والحياة ليست مستحيلة في وجوده، ولكنه وضع يصعب الطاعات، ويبعد الأخوات الاتي كانوا معي في حفظ القرآن، ولي في نبي الله أيوب أسوة حسنة على صبره على البلاء وابتعاد الناس عنه، فقد جعله الله حجة على أهل البلاء. 

أثق في الله أن الشفاء آتي قريبا لا محالة، وأن مع العسر يسرا، وأن الوضع لن يستمر طويلا بإذن الله.

ولكني حزينة لأني بلا صحبة صالحة، بلا قرآن وحلقات!

معلمتي التي كانت تسمع معي يوميا ساعة أو أكثر، وجزء أو أكثر، أصبحت لا تجد وقت لترد على رسالة أرسلها! 
تتعذر بالانشغال، والله ييسر أمرها.

 كانت تهتم بي يوميا ولمدة طويلة، ثم أصبحت منشغلة عني، 
لا أريد أن أطالبها بالاهتمام بي، ولكن أشتاق لها كثيرا، 
أفتقدها، حتى أصبحت أرى أن وضعي "تعلق" وليس حب في الله!

فآخر ما فعلته أن قلت لها أرى بأن علاقتي معك تعلق وأريد قطع التواصل تماما، 
لأنها كلما راسلتها سألتني، هل أكملتي؟ ...
وإن أخبرتها أني لا زلت متعبة تعذرت بالانشغال ولا ترد على رسائلي.
وكأنها تنتظرني لأشفى حتى تتواصل معي، أنا أحتاج لها في الضراء أكثر من حاجتي لها في السراء.

الله معي إن شاء الله، لأنه يرشدني ويدلني فله الحمد وله الشكر،
ولكن أنا أخشى أن أتبع وساوس الشيطان، أسأل الله الثبات. 

قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : "لا يبلغ العبد أن يكون من المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به، حذرا لما به البأس".

بفضل الله تركت المواقع المختلطة فأكرمني الله بهذا الموقع، وأملي بالله كبير.

مشكلتي هي (الوحدة) ربما إن صح تسميتها مشكلة.


*عن* عمران بن حطان  *قال :* أتيت أبا ذر  - رضي الله عنه - فوجدته في المسجد محتبيا بكساء أسود وحده . فقلت : يا أبا ذر  ما هذه الوحدة ؟ فقال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الوحدة خير من جليس السوء ، والجليس الصالح خير من الوحدة وإملاء الخير خير من السكوت ، والسكوت خير من إملاء الشر *".
*

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد



*آراءكن وتعليقاتكن ...
 بارك الله فيكن وجزاكن خير الجزاء*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعانك الله على ما أنت فيه ، وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك ويحفظك من شياطين الإنس والجن ... آمين 
والحمد لله أنك بيننا الآن فأرجوا من الله أن نكون عونا لك على الخير في هذا المنتدى المبارك .

----------


## أمة الحليم

آمين ... أم رفيدة 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أمة الحليم

من كتاب إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان 
فصل في أن لذة النظر إلى وجه الله يوم القيامة تابعة للتلذذ بمعرفته ومحبته في الدنيا 

*الوجه الثامن: أن الله سبحانه غنى كريم، عزيز رحيم. فهو محسن إلى عبده مع غناه عنه، يريد به الخير، ويكشف عنه الضر، لا لجلب منفعه إليه من العبد، ولا لدفع مضرة، بل رحمة منه وإحسانا. فهو سبحانه لم يخلق خلقه ليتكثر بهم من قلة، ولا ليعتز بهم من ذلة، ولا ليرزقوه قوة، ولا لينفعوه، ولا ليدفعوا عنه، كما قال تعالى:*
*{وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الجِنَّ وَالإنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ مَا أُرِيدُ منْهُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ يُطْعِمُونِ إِنّ اللهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ المَتِينُ} [الذاريات: 56 - 58] وقال تعالى: {وَقُلِ الحمْدُ لِلَّهِ الّذِى لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فى اُلملْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِى مِنَ الذُّلِّ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً} [الإسراء: 111] .*
*فهو سبحانه لا يوالى من يواليه من الذل، كما يوالى المخلوق المخلوق، وإنما يوالى أولياءه إحسانا ورحمة ومحبة لهم. وأما العباد فإنهم كما قال عز وجل:*
*{وَاللهُ الْغَنِىُّ وَأَنْتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ} [محمد: 38] .*
*فهم لفقرهم وحاجتهم إنما يحسن بعضهم إلى بعض لحاجته إلى ذلك وانتفاعه به عاجلاً أو آجلاً. ولولا تصور ذلك النفع لما أحسن إليه. فهو فى الحقيقة إنما أراد الإحسان إلى نفسه، وجعل إحسانه إلى غيره وسيلة وطريقا إلى وصول نفع ذلك الإحسان إليه. فإنه إما أن يحسن إليه لتوقع جزائه فى العاجل، فهو محتاج إلى ذلك الجزاء، أو معاوضة بإحسانه، أو لتوقع حمده وشكره. وهو أيضاً إنما يحسن إليه ليحصل منه ما هو محتاج إليه من الثناء والمدح، فهو محسن إلى نفسه بإحسانه إلى الغير. وإما أن يريد الجزاء من الله تعالى فى الآخرة، فهو أيضاً محسن إلى نفسه بذلك، وإنما أخر جزاءه إلى يوم فقره وفاقته، فهو غير ملوم فى هذا القصد، فإنه فقير محتاج، وفقره وحاجته أمر لازم له من لوازم ذاته، فكماله أن يحرص على ما ينفعه ولا يعجز عنه، وقال تعالى:*
*{إِنْ أحْسَنْتُمْ أََحْسَنْتُمْ لأنْفُسِكُمْ} [الإسراء: 7] وقال: {وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ إلَيْكمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ} [البقرة: 272] .*
*وقال تعالى، فيما رواه عنه رسوله صلى الله تعالى عليه وآله وسلم: " يَا عِبَادِى: إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَبْلُغُوا نَفْعِى فَتَنْفَعُونِى، وَلَنْ تَبْلُغُوا ضُرِّي فَتَضُرُّونِى، يا عِبَادِى: إِنّمَا هِىَ أَعْماَلكُم أُحْصِيهَا لَكُمْ، ثُمَّ أُوَفِّيكُمْ إيَّاهَا، فَمَنْ وَجَدَ خَيْراً فَلْيَحْمَدِ اللهَ، وَمَنْ وَجَدَ غيْرَ ذلِكَ فَلا يَلُومَنَّ إلا نَفْسَهُ". 
فالمخلوق لا يقصد منفعتك بالقصد الأول، بل إنما يقصد انتفاعه بك.*
*والرب تعالى إنما يريد نفعك لا انتفاعه بك، وذلك منفعة محضة لك خالصة من المضرة، بخلاف إرادة المخلوق نفعك، فإنه قد يكون فيه مضرة عليك، ولو بتحمل منته.*
*فتدبر هذا فإن ملاحظته تمنعك أن ترجو المخلوق أو تعامله دون الله عز وجل، أو تطلب منه نفعا، أو دفعا أو تعلق قلبك به، فإنه إنما يريد انتفاعه بك لا محض نفعك، وهذا حال الخلق كلهم بعضهم مع بعض، وهو حال الولد مع والده، والزوج مع زوجه، والمملوك مع سيده، والشريك مع شريكه. فالسعيد من عاملهم لله تعالى لا لهم، وأحسن إليهم لله تعالى، وخاف الله تعالى فيهم، ولم يخفهم مع الله تعالى، ورجا الله تعالى بالإحسان إليهم، ولم يرجهم مع الله، وأحبهم بِحُبِّ الله، ولم يحبهم مع الله تعالى، كما قال أولياء الله عز وجل: {إِنمَا نُطعمكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللهِ لا نُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلا شُكورًا} [الإنسان: 9] .*
*الوجه التاسع: أن العبد المخلوق لا يعلم مصلحتك حتى يعرفه الله تعالى إياها، ولا يقدر على تحصيلها لك، حتى يقدره الله تعالى عليها، ولا يريد ذلك حتى يخلق الله فيه إرادة ومشيئة. فعاد الأمر كله لمن ابتدأ منه، وهو الذى بيده الخير كله، وإليه يرجع الأمر كله، فتعلق القلب بغيره رجاء وخوفا وتوكلا وعبودية: ضرر محض، لا منفعة فيه، وما يحصل بذلك من المنفعة فهو سبحانه وحده الذى قدرها ويسرها وأوصلها إليك.*
*الوجه العاشر: أن غالب الخلق إنما يريدون قضاء حوائجهم منك، وإن أضر ذلك بدينك ودنياك، فهم إنما غرضهم قضاء حوائجهم ولو بمضرتك، والرب تبارك وتعالى إنما يريدك لك، ويريد الإحسان إليك لك لا لمنفعته، ويريد دفع الضرر عنك، فكيف تعلق أملك ورجاءك، وخوفك بغيره؟ وجماع هذا أن تعلم:*
*"أَنَّ الَخلْقَ كُلّهُمْ لَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَىْءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلا بِشَىْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى لَكَ، ولَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا كُلُّهُمْ عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَىْءٍ لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إلا بشَىْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْكَ" قال تعالى: {قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلا مَا كَتَبَ اللهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَولانَا وَعَلَى اللهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ المُؤْمِنُونَ} [التوبة: 51] .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخيتي أمة الحليم ،، أسأل الله أن يشفيك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما
عليكِ بالرقية الشرعية والاستمرار بها أسأل الله أن يعينك ويشفيك..
حياكِ الله بيننا .. سعدت بمشاركاتكِ النافعة،، نفع الله بكِ

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شفاك الله وعافاك أختي أمة الحليم ، وأسأل الله لك التيسير والفلاح .
عليك بأذكار الصباح والمساء ففيها خير كثير .
أعانك الله وشفاك .
سعدت بوجودك بيننا مفيدة ومستفيدة .

----------


## أمة الحليم

آمين أم علي، جزاك الله خيرا وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أمة الحليم

جزاك الله خيرا أم أروى وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة.

مستمرة على الأذكار ولله الحمد، ولكن قبل الإصابة للأسف كنت أجهل وقتها -كنت أقول أذكار المساء بعد المغرب، لا قبل الغروب- وكنت أقتصر على المعوذات وآية الكرسي، ولكن الآن بفضل الله رأيت أثر الأذكار كاملة من كتاب حصن المسلم، وأنها سبب للشفاء بالإضافة للحفظ والتحصين والأجر والأنس بالله. 

*قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "من قال سبحان الله مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من مائة بدنة،
ومن قال الحمد لله مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من مائة فرس يحمل عليها،
 ومن قال الله أكبر مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها كان أفضل من عتق مائة رقبة،
 ومن قال لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير مائة مرة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها لم يجيء يوم القيامة أحد بعمل أفضل من عمله إلا من قال قوله أو زاد".*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أسأل الله أن ييسر لك كل خير .

----------


## أمة الحليم

جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء أم رفيدة

----------

